# Are catfish gamefish



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I need the collective juices flowing...
What is the deal here about catfish and their non-sportsfish classification?
Place your vote then reply with your best foot forward ...
THANKS... as always... in advance
Clyde


PS... 
Ok guys we're good to go now...
Catfish Anglers Society is up and running stop on by and lets pull all our resources together for the good of all who love trophy catfish...
http://www.catfishanglerssociety.com/
or for ease of remembering
http://www.catfishas.com/
Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe all cats are gamefish . We truly need a length and numbers limit on all catfish........... We need to adopt some of Tennessee's limits. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I agree that catfish should be managed more closely. I believe that their populations are not bullet-proof especially due to the gaining popularity. The state I believe has done a good job of introducing better #'s of channel catfish to our public waters. But they need to implement limits to protect the resource that they have introduced. I have seen all too many times, anglers with stringers of 20,30, and even up to 60 catfish most of which were recent years stockings. Thankyou Clyde for bringing this issue to light it is definitely something that needs to be addressed properly and promptly.
Cameron


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I voted Channells, Blues & Flatheads.

....... Not like I'll ever catch any of them though..........


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Just thought of something, if all catfish anglers had the same luck as Bryan, we would have no need for any regulations!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Don't forget to take a look around...
http://www.catfishanglerssociety.com/
Join in the fight for trophy catfish


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Absolutely! Just as much gamefish as bass, walleye, muskie, crappie, and any other fish as a limited resource. Adopt slot and bag limits, and put a limit on heavy commercial fishing that exploits the biggest fish for pay-to-fish establishments.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

does bullheads count as catfish?? how about them mud cats? yeller belly??  most people i know who fish smaller lakes don't really care for them that much.. i hate the fact that i catch them sometimes, but i usually just let them go and not leave them on the bank..


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I voted for Flatheads, Channels, and Blues. The Bullheads are plentiful and not heavily fished so they can take care of themselves. More importantly the Channel Catfish are being caught and kept in record numbers. Large Flathead Catfish are disappearing at an alarming rate. Blue Catfish are already protected. However it is high time that all of these catfish need to garner some respect. Some sort of size and creel limit needs to be set up. I agree with 'catking' that Tennessee has the right idea and that the state of Ohio should follow their lead and take a step towards recognizing the 3 main species of catfish as common sport fish. Catfishing is becoming increasingly popular, everywhere you look, and we are starting to see more and more information and shows on catfishing. Even some of the bass fishing masters have recognized the validity of catfish being a sport fish and have done 'specials' on catfishing.


----------

